
Ask HN: Can I do a POC at my current employer and then start my own company - throwaway236893
I work for an insurance company. I have an idea for a product that might be very valuable to other insurance companies. I am thinking about proposing a POC to my manager to implement this solution. If I do this and it is successful, would there be issues if I decide to leave to create a startup based around my idea?<p>My employment agreement does not include a non-compete, although there is a conflict of interest clause.<p>Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
======
greenyoda
If your employer wants to move ahead with the project you start, there would
definitely be a conflict of interest if you left to develop the same product
on your own. You'd also have the issue of potentially using trade secrets from
your employer.

In any case, if you get sued by a large company with lots of lawyers, your
business will probably die even if the lawsuit has no merit - you could be
bankrupted by your legal fees before the case ever reaches trial.

Also, unless your manager is the CEO or CFO, they're probably not authorized
to negotiate deals like this for the company. They'd have to get your proposal
approved at the highest levels.

As with all legal matters, you need to consult an attorney who practices in
your state, and you need to do that before you make any contact with your
employer on this.

